# Chamberlain garage door opener (3280-267), rapid and continuous flashing of lights



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

What is it doing here? Not opening up or stopping short or acting erratically? 

There is a guy on here that is a wiz with them but tell us more about what its doing.


----------



## philnotfil (Nov 2, 2014)

Windows on Wash said:


> What is it doing here? Not opening up or stopping short or acting erratically?
> 
> There is a guy on here that is a wiz with them but tell us more about what its doing.


It does nothing, no up, no down. Just flashes the lights. There is a clicking sound in time with the lights, don't know if that is something separate from the lights flashing, or a part of the lights flashing.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

When you say the lights are flashing do you mean the 'garage' light or the LED indicator light on the unit. According to the manual, if it's the garage light it suggests the sensor circuit - maybe misaligned or broken connector. If the LED light, there is a table to decipher the number of flashes.

The force and travel limit switches are 'plastic' and may be worn or broken, as are the gear set. All easily replaceable.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Count the number of flashes and check the chart here for possible problems. Make sure your sensor eyes have clean lenses and the LED light is lit on both and glowing steady. If it still doesn't work, check the chart. When the door doesn't move at all, it's possible to have a bad connection, wire touching where it's not supposed to, etc, but in many cases the logic board goes. At that point on a ten year old opener, I don't repair, but replace. Let us know what you find.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## philnotfil (Nov 2, 2014)

lenaitch said:


> When you say the lights are flashing do you mean the 'garage' light or the LED indicator light on the unit. According to the manual, if it's the garage light it suggests the sensor circuit - maybe misaligned or broken connector. If the LED light, there is a table to decipher the number of flashes.
> 
> The force and travel limit switches are 'plastic' and may be worn or broken, as are the gear set. All easily replaceable.


The flashing lights are the 'garage' lights on the motor assembly. I've had the sensors get misaligned before, but this flashing is much more rapid than that flashing. More like someone flicking the light switch on and off as fast as they can. 

With it opened up, everything looks to be in good condition, at least superficially. Nothing appears worn or broken.


----------



## philnotfil (Nov 2, 2014)

firehawkmph said:


> Count the number of flashes and check the chart here for possible problems. Make sure your sensor eyes have clean lenses and the LED light is lit on both and glowing steady. If it still doesn't work, check the chart. When the door doesn't move at all, it's possible to have a bad connection, wire touching where it's not supposed to, etc, but in many cases the logic board goes. At that point on a ten year old opener, I don't repair, but replace. Let us know what you find.
> Mike Hawkins


The number of flashes is infinite. It doesn't stop until I unplug the machine. Sensor eyes are clear and glowing steady. My problem isn't on the chart  

If the internet didn't exist, I would have already started replacing it, but I wanted to tap into the collective experience and see if anyone else had dealt with this before.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Give Chamberlin a call.... their customer technical service is GREAT.

(Much better than Genie)


----------



## philnotfil (Nov 2, 2014)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Give Chamberlin a call.... their customer technical service is GREAT.
> 
> (Much better than Genie)


Thanks for the suggestion, they were great, they went through all the basic questions, and then had to put me on hold a couple times while they talked it over and asked some questions that weren't on their normal script. The final diagnosis was a faulty logic board.

But at 11 years of service, I'm probably just going to get a new garage door opener..


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Ya know..... They have been so honest helpfull to me in repairing two units, at a very reasinable repair parts cost, that I would trust them to be accurate.

Good going.... and thanks for the update.

Best

peter


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Whenever I get an opener that starts acting up, it usually is the logic board. I have replaced a few genie's under warranty in the past. If it's out of warranty, it's usually better to just put the money towards a new opener. Logic boards are around $90 + a service call $60, so it starts to add up quickly. I've had pretty good luck with all the liftmaster openers I've installed and would still recommend them. 1/2 hp belt drive in their premium series is what I normally install. That's their mid level model. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

For the record...this was the guy I was talking about.


----------



## dfphoto (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi I replaced a liftmaster logic board last year, the unit was really old like 2000 or something like that orange button. The first thing to watch out for if you haven't done this, is the plastic was more than brittle be very gentle with a flat screw driver to remove the bottom plastic.

Same with the logic board area, specifically the supports for the screws!!!! have crazy glue handy...

I replaced mine and then had to adjust the power setting a little higher than stock 5 but the reception is amazing the range is about 400 feet so watch out for the button on the remote.

Took 30-45 min total but mostly to fix the plastic.


----------

